

How do you monitor trending startups? - qhoc

By traffic, new funding, category, location...
======
rdlecler1
(1) When comparing competitive startups (And this will depend on the kind of
startup) I like to do a Google search (with quotes) and rank order them by
search results.

(2) Again, when comparing competitive startups I like to look at how many
LinkedIn followers each one has (It's much more common to buy Twitter and FB
tweets/likes).

